# Galveston Flounder!!!



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

Had a charter sun and we gotem good.Using various jigs and some mullet,we were laughing like kids.Couldnt do anything wrong,and the fish ate everything we threw.All four of my party caught fish,and most of the guys all caught the most and their biggest on this trip.Cant wait to take your party again,Thanks guys! Capt.Chris


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow! And then people wonder why we are having a decline in the flounder population. Between the gigging and then the easy catches during the fall run it sure does a number on them. I think people should keep a few but I also think restraint is in order at times. Just my opinion.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Allright, the run ain't over.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

No offense, but as long as they kept their legal limit I don't see anything wrong with the catch. People that are more educated than you and I do research every year and set the daily bag limits. Let's not hate the guy because they had an awesome trip. Nice job, fishtails75.



Longhorn said:


> Wow! And then people wonder why we are having a decline in the flounder population. Between the gigging and then the easy catches during the fall run it sure does a number on them. I think people should keep a few but I also think restraint is in order at times. Just my opinion.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice job Captn! I guess there are still few out there. Maybe one day I can get after them myself.


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

txjoker said:


> People that are more educated than you and I
> 
> well txjoker i think that part might be a little off...? just my thoughts


----------



## scruffiest1 (Nov 7, 2005)

nice catch 4 of us waded both sides of swp from 6:30 to 11:30 sunday used finger mullet mudminners shrimp and an array of plastics not even a bite


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats! Within limits kudos to you!! TXJoker -we agree. I'm college educated, but no marine biologist. NikkiW


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

NICE!!!

when was this?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Longhorn said:


> Wow! And then people wonder why we are having a decline in the flounder population. Between the gigging and then the easy catches during the fall run it sure does a number on them. I think people should keep a few but I also think restraint is in order at times. Just my opinion.


No biggy here, i didn't make it out there this year nor did a hayel of a lot of my podnuh's, so theoretically , they could have gone back 6 or more trips and not hurt the population at all!


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

he said last Sun.


----------



## TROUT & RED ASSASSIN (Nov 23, 2008)

*wow*

nice mess of flounder ... looks like you got your work cut out ..lots of fish cleaning lol but its worth it in the end


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*Job opening?*

Will clean flounder for flounder...... Nice, wish I was there......


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*Thumbs Up!*

Very nice!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice catch and report.. Way to limit out.....


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Longhorn said:


> Wow! And then people wonder why we are having a decline in the flounder population. Between the gigging and then the easy catches during the fall run it sure does a number on them. I think people should keep a few but I also think restraint is in order at times. Just my opinion.


 OK now, raise your right hand and,...........well,..........never mind.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

What kind of silver fish is laying next to all that meat? Was that the bait?

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Grumpyoldman (Dec 18, 2005)

*I fish all year and hope to catch more than one or two*

Fishtails75,

You are a lucky or very good at fishing and then some dufus AKA politically correct buffoon trys to take the air out of your balloon. This year I caught about 6 over many trips and I'm not griping or trying to make myself feel better at your expense and would think the folks on this board need to cleanup their own act before throwing rocks. As for the ones who constantly make remarks about who catches what I say "SHUT UP"

If I added up what I spend then each pound I catch would be about $50 a pound yet I still go and if I was to get lucky and get a full stringer some mope would try and shame me into either stop fishing or fish only for the sport. Give me a break! If I catch it I most likely will give it a good cooking and eat it. Now for you goody two shoes I suggest you follow your own suggestions and stay off the water lest you shold catch a limit and screw up the world. (I am really amazed at the bozos who think we have the power to screw up things by catching a limit of fish)

Good luck to the guys who like to catch fish and for the Politically Correct Police on this board you can "Bite ME"


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I have a 4-year degree, but I'm not a marine biologist. I say let the people who are knowledgable in setting daily limits handle it. Personally, I am not going to spout off some nonsense about what I think daily limits should be when I have no clue. Most of us are the same way.



bostonwhaler said:


> txjoker said:
> 
> 
> > People that are more educated than you and I
> ...


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Longhorn - TP&W has current data where they have identified the main reason for the flounders recent decline and it was attributed to *shrimping bycatch*! In fact, *80% of the total flounder harvest was bycatch*! People who gig (individuals *and* commercial) along with those who employ rod/reel only account for 20% of the overall harvest numbers. There are a few people who still want to see lower limits enforced on everyone and that's fine. They have, as you can too, opinions. IMO flounder are more difficult to catch on rod/reel than redfish or trout. There is a certain amount of technique/skill and a lot of finesse.


----------



## 1trout (Aug 29, 2008)

*flounder*

Totally agree with you.



txjoker said:


> No offense, but as long as they kept their legal limit I don't see anything wrong with the catch. People that are more educated than you and I do research every year and set the daily bag limits. Let's not hate the guy because they had an awesome trip. Nice job, fishtails75.


----------



## DeltaDucks_Ag (Jul 2, 2008)

Haha. This cracks me up. Its the same on any board you go to. "Why are there 15 ducks and only 2 guys in the picture?" - Cuz one is holding the camera dumba$$. 

Last time I checked, it takes atleast bachelors degree to work as a biologist for the state. Most of these people go to graduate school and have masters and phd's. All the info is gathered by intelligent people. Even though law makers set the limits, they do so with all the info gathered and presented to them. All they do is tap the gavel and say law passed. They have the biologists right in their ear.

I went to college with some of the people who are biologists. No fool can make it through Organic Chemistry, Biochemistry, or O-chem 2.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Jeez, give me a stinkin' break. Just my opinion.


Longhorn said:


> Wow! And then people wonder why we are having a decline in the flounder population. Between the gigging and then the easy catches during the fall run it sure does a number on them. I think people should keep a few but I also think restraint is in order at times. Just my opinion.


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

No problem peelin here's your stinkin break. Some poeple crack me up.



peelin' drag said:


> Jeez, give me a stinkin' break. Just my opinion.


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

Oh and he!! of a catch too!!!!!!!


----------



## onemeanfisher (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey longhorn just because they don't have flounder in Austin,you don't have to be a hater.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Nice catch Capt. How big are the two you are holding? They look huge!


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

well txjoker it doesnt take to much knowledge to count..i have ten fingers and toes...so i can easily count to 20 and thats a start


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow. I guess you can't express your opinion around here. I never berated the guy. All I said was we may need to practice some restraint when the catching is easy. The study that showed that 80% of the decline was due to shrimpers may be true however it does not negate the fact that flounder populations have declined across the state and they are continuing to decline. TXPW biologists will tell you this as well. That is why they are having meetings across the state to see what needs to be done. The fall run is a lot of fun and at times the catching is extremely easy. It may be that at these times the limits need to be reduced. I am sorry if this angers anyone, but I for one want to make sure there are plenty of flounder for my little boy to catch as he grows up and then takes his kids fishing. We can all keep fish but we need to take measures at times to protect the future. As I stated this is only my opinion.
As for Grumpyoldman, please take your meds before you post. I am sure this board was not created so grown men could call each other names. I have not been called a bozo,dufus, or baffoon since elementary school. You have a right to your opinion but it sure could be presented in a mature way. If you feel it is necessary for further communication, please pm me and I will gladly give you my contact information. If you really want to avoid people's opinions you may just want to get off the web site.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

DeltaDucks_Ag said:


> Haha. This cracks me up. Its the same on any board you go to. "Why are there 15 ducks and only 2 guys in the picture?" - Cuz one is holding the camera dumba$$.
> 
> Last time I checked, it takes atleast bachelors degree to work as a biologist for the state. Most of these people go to graduate school and have masters and phd's. All the info is gathered by intelligent people. Even though law makers set the limits, they do so with all the info gathered and presented to them. All they do is tap the gavel and say law passed. They have the biologists right in their ear.
> 
> I went to college with some of the people who are biologists. No fool can make it through Organic Chemistry, Biochemistry, or O-chem 2.


Very true.

But they use to, and I can't say for sure right now about this statemant "it takes at least bachelors degree to work as a biologist for the state" would fill spots based on certain other things, other than education and experience. I'm sure you know what I am talking about. I know a person that lost more than one job this way, and they had a Masters Degree and alot of experience. The "certain" canidate that was chosen, at one time didn't even have a degree. 
But all the biologists I know that work for TP&W all have masters degrees and live and breathe the wildlife we all love to hunt and fish for.

"They have the biologists right in their ear." sometimes, but politcs and money control thier behavior more often than not, unfortunately.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Longhorn said:


> Wow. I guess you can't express your opinion around here. I never berated the guy. All I said was we may need to practice some restraint when the catching is easy. The study that showed that 80% of the decline was due to shrimpers may be true however it does not negate the fact that flounder populations have declined across the state and they are continuing to decline. TXPW biologists will tell you this as well. That is why they are having meetings across the state to see what needs to be done. The fall run is a lot of fun and at times the catching is extremely easy. It may be that at these times the limits need to be reduced. I am sorry if this angers anyone, but I for one want to make sure there are plenty of flounder for my little boy to catch as he grows up and then takes his kids fishing. We can all keep fish but we need to take measures at times to protect the future. As I stated this is only my opinion.
> As for Grumpyoldman, please take your meds before you post. I am sure this board was not created so grown men could call each other names. I have not been called a bozo,dufus, or baffoon since elementary school. You have a right to your opinion but it sure could be presented in a mature way. If you feel it is necessary for further communication, please pm me and I will gladly give you my contact information. If you really want to avoid people's opinions you may just want to get off the web site.


ONE MORE TIME GUY'S, "NICE CATCH AND CONGRAT'S" Thanks for your story and the great pics of Flounder,with out threads like this, we wouldn't know that the Flounder population is thriving:wink: And as for the rest of the BS that is stated above, put it in the OH SO MANY flounder population threads that are already going on out there GEEZ!


----------



## craigmtee (Feb 20, 2008)

Longhorn said:


> Wow! And then people wonder why we are having a decline in the flounder population. Between the gigging and then the easy catches during the fall run it sure does a number on them. I think people should keep a few but I also think restraint is in order at times. Just my opinion.


" Its not fair! I never learned how to catch my limit, so im gonna bash other people!"


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

What I said was not BS call TXPW. As for catching limits that has never been a problem for me. The guy had a great day on the water, I was just trying to point out the issues that are facing the flounder population. If you think I am crazy or whatever I really don't care. I guess you guys are all more intelligent than the biologists for the state who say there has been a serios decline in the population.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

thats jus like when snapper season was going to open and a guy posted he was going , i said good luck , hope you catch a couple sows ,, then i get my naddies busted tellin me to " LEAVE THEM SOWS ALONE" im like , i go about once ,maybe twice a year and i can only keep 2 im going to maximize the most meat for the frezzer i can and the law says i can! as far as all them flounder if id caught all them they woulda been all 5 lb,ders


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

It appears to me that an easy closure of the season during the run will really help this fishery a lot. It's a no brainer. With 90% of the shrimping fleet gone it's difficult to blame it on the tickler chain. 
With water temperatures on the rise less and less fry are coming up female so when the large sows are caught at all the passes it is really slowing the rejuvination proccess. 
Soon the conservation minded folks will have their way and there will be a five fish limit with a season closure. 
You don't have to be a meat hauler to figure it out either. Sure you can be a grumpy old fart about it and you can get away with calling people names about the right to meat haul but real soon that ugly old flounder is going to look better than it does now as most here are rolling em down a nice perforated piece of 4- inch sewer line. 

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## onemeanfisher (Jul 18, 2008)

nice recovery longhorn,way to come out swinging. Catch'm while you can because The TXPX is considering gigging being outlawed,fishing for flounder between october and December being illegal and size and number limits being decreased,I don't agree with all,but I do with some. So catch'm while you can.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

It is holiday season is it not. I understand every point of view. As long as the fish get eaten you earned it. Until the shrimpers go away we are never going to have a lot of flounder. I do not know how many times I have gotten cull off the shrimp boats that where just loaded with baby flounder. When you drag them up by the net fulls day in and day out what do we expect to get. Then when you pile on the sportsfisherman harvest you can see why we are hurting. Another note, just because the guy had a great day does not mean he catches and keeps flounder like this every day. All I ask people to do is eat what you catch and return the rest for another day. I to have concerns that sometimes we do over do it a little. For example, I used to see all these people in Venice La bring in a ton of big yellowfin each day. Tuna is great and the fresher the better. When I see a guy keep three 100lb tuna I really wonder. If you get 70lbs of meat that thats 210lbs of meat. If you eat a pound a week thats thats several years of tuna. I think a lot does get freezer burned and wasted. We do as sportsman need to exercise our right to keep fish but also exercise the right to release for another day. If my freezer is low and I got lucky and caught 20 flounder or so then I would be happy to keep them. If last week I had put 20 flounder in the freezer I would release them unless I wanted one or two for a fresh meal. I realize that sometimes we all get caught up in the pictures and showing off a stringer of fish. There should not be anything wrong with that. I am 56 and remember back in my 20's when I was a striper guide up on Lake Texoma. I think the limit was 10 or something like that back then. We would come in with 10-15 fish all between 15 and 20lbs. Sure made a nice picture and got me more business. However you don,t catch fish like that anymore. We fished them out. So, in closing it is a balance of nature. Do your part, eat some and release some.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Thank you for a few conservation minded people. I never said the guy should not have kept his fish. Just tried to point out that at times like the fall run we may need to take it a little easy on them. Good luck on Sat to you all it looks like a nice day on the water.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i can hear them lawmakers now,,, hey will make a special law to have a flounder closure during the flounder run every year,, yea, and since the weather is where the winters are falling later will jus close it from sept. thru dec. jus to make sure we catch the start ,peak and end of the flounder run!


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

*just a lil thought.*

I am a guide,offshore and inshore.please believe me that i do over my share of conservation as well as many others.i do catch and harvest my share and also fight for and practice,preach,and teach conservation.appreciate all the opinions,but look at it in a bluewater perspective.we have a 800k sportfisher,the price for fuel,ice,bait,tackle and spend days upon days fishing for billfish and trust me the sport and everything that comes with it aint cheap.i can count on my fingers how many billfish i killed.the owner has never killed one.we do our share so them flounder are legal and enjoyed,and will harvest that many again if we ever have a trip that good again. fins up!!!


----------

